# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  > [SOLVED] PowerPivot? Three Dimensional? VBA? Too complex for me.

## MCHCHB

Hoping someone out there can help.
I need AVERAGE number of TOTAL pieces per container by product name.
Example:
In container APHU I have a total of 1000pcs, made up of 
200pcs x AB123
500pcs x BB222
300pcs x CC333
In another container, I have a total of 700pcs, made up of 
400pcs x AB123
300pcs x BB222

I want a report that shows:
Product Name / Avg No of Total Pieces per Container
AB123            / 850pcs

Sample file attached.

----------

